# New ride in the stable



## leo healy (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi All
  Been bringing this girl back to life for the last few months , no makers name, partial frame number had a rough old life lot of straightening of frame and forks done, but worth it all at the end.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice work! What’s the paint color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks delicious!


----------



## leo healy (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks Lads
   The paint color is ral 7028 dunkelgelb, bought afew years back at a show in england ,label is gone off the can and cant remember the manufacturer .and im not going to stick me head over the parapit on the color been right, i used a red rust primer underneat that sems to have darkend the yellow ,that dunkelgelb color thing is a big can a worms.
   Chris gotta agree apple pie and custard comes to mind.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Aug 29, 2018)

Dunkelgelb, red primer, got it! 

Luke 
Lynden,WA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

